# trapping



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

My friends and I are just now getting into trapping, we have two set, but not getting any *****, mainly house and farrel cats or possums and skunks. Do ya'll have any tips?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What type of trap? Is it box, foothold, or conibear? What are you using for bait? Where do you have the traps set? Is there **** tracks? More info please.


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry about that. Wasn't thinking. The traps are box traps, I use canned tuna, chiken, ham, and even some old shrimp once. There are signs of ***** (paw prints and droppings)


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Where are you located whats the weather like? **** can become very inactive if its bitter cold.


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm located in central Texas, the weather is fairly cool, 60s in the day and close to low 50s at night


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

do you cover the bottoms of the traps with dirt or something so they dont step on bare metal?


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

No sir. Never thought about that.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

its ok i used to have the same problem and my catch has greatly increased since i started doing that and sardines work great to, i can buy them some places for only about 70 cents a can


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

bait shops will sometimes give you dead minnows by the bucket full.


----------

